# Magic Detail • Machine Polishing Tuition (beginner/intermediate) • Saturday 30/11/13



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello all :wave:

Here at Magic Detail we have put together a training module for those looking to hone their skills and/or take them to the next level. There's alot of demand out there for detailing training and it seems everyone is jumping on the bandwagon trying to 'cash in' - in many cases groups are very large and therefore it becomes more a case of paying to watch someone else do it rather than a real hands on and personalised event.

To alleviate this problem whilst still keeping the training hands on and personal we have decided to offer it out in very small groups of 4 people (no more, no less). This keeps the costs low for the individual whilst maximising the amount of machine time available for everyone.

*MAGIC DETAIL *

*MACHINE POLISHING TUITION DAY*

*When and where?*
Saturday 30th November @ 9.30am, located in Altrincham (Cheshire)

*What?*
Tuition event based around machine polishing hosted by award winning detailer Matt Philpott, Magic Detail.

Agenda.

Part 1:

- Paint types, an overview to soft through to hard.

- Paint thickness and gauges and how to use them accurately.

- Types of paint defect and how to spot them.

- Lighting and it's effects on paint.

Break for lunch.

Part 2:

- Introduction to 3 types of machine, regular DA, Big Foot, Rotary.*

- Masking, where what and why mask.

- Pad and polish selection.

- Defect removal, including "true correction".

- Advanced finishing.

- Glazing and it's effects on the finish.

- LSP choices, application and removal.

Part 3:

- Q&A.

Course length will be ~5hrs (excl. break for lunch).

Cost will be £50 per person, payable as a £30 none-refundable deposit via paypal and £20 upon arrival on the day.

* You may wish to bring your own machines to gain more confidence in using your own equipment. You can stick with that particular machine for the entirety of the course if preferred.

SPACES ARE LIMITED TO 4 PEOPLE ONLY.

Breakfast is provided (bacon butties all round!), but it is advisable to bring your own lunch.. previously we have taken a walk to the bakery in the nearby village but in November it might be a bit chilly!

If anyone is interested in this, could you please put your names below and I will PM you with paypal info. Please note that the last course for September sold out within a few hours, so be quick as it is on a first come first served basis and is advertised elsewhere!

1) steveineson
2) Boxsters1974
3) Boxsters1974 +1
4)

Cheers!
Matt
www.magicdetail.co.uk


----------



## steveineson (Jan 2, 2010)

*November course*

Please add my name to the course, many thanks.


----------



## Boxsters1974 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi Matt,
Thanks for the heads up on this course, can you put me down, and my mate, Simon, shall I call you tomorrow with our deposits? On your mobile number?
Cheers Dan.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

All deposits received with thanks. 

Not really promoted this one much so there is still 1 space available if anyone wants it.

This will be the last course of the year from us.


----------



## Warriors2013 (Aug 10, 2013)

I will take the last place please Matt.

Cheers.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

That's cool mate. I will send you payment info..


----------



## Banham49 (Aug 27, 2013)

gutted i missed this!


----------



## Warriors2013 (Aug 10, 2013)

Sorry for the delay Matt, payment now made.


----------



## Warriors2013 (Aug 10, 2013)

Just home after a brilliant day on this course.

Thanks to Matt for a great day, brilliantly delivered content and very informative.

Definitely recommend this course for anyone else interested in learning how to use a machine polisher to its potential.

Steve, Simon, Dan, great to meet you all and put faces to names.

Thanks again Matt, top guy, very knowledgeable and a pleasure to speak to.

All the best guys and happy detailing.

Craig.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for your feedback, Craig. I'm glad you found the course useful and look forward to seeing the fruits of your labour in the Showroom section sometime soon.

Thanks to all who attended, not only today but also my other courses this year too. This was the last group session for 2013. There will be a revamp of all my courses in the new year, which I will post details of within this section of the forum once the details have been finalised.

Many thanks.

Matt.


----------



## Boxsters1974 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi Matt,:wave:

Just a very quick thank you for a superb day, you dispelled so many myths for me, in the rather confusing world of detailing.

You are clearly a dedicated, knowledgable, genuine person, with a passion for detailing, at a very high level.

The guidance I received on actual machine polishing has left me with the confidence in tackling the task, that I had no experience of, and a good basic knowledge of what products to use. :buffer:

I cannot recommend this course enough to anyone serious about detailing, worth every penny, and a bacon butty and brew chucked in!

And nice to share the experience with a good bunch of lads, Craig, Steve and Simon, who loved his builders tea!

I wish you all the very best for the festive period, and a Happy New Year!

Enjoy your break!

All the best,

Dan


----------

